# LFC official march



## E-3A (7 Oct 2010)

Hello everyone,  I'm looking for a link to download the actual music for subj. As you know, the march is called Celer Paratus Callidus.
Thank you.


----------



## Cansky (7 Oct 2010)

I have this march,  Pm me to send you a copy via email. 
Kirsten


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Oct 2010)

http://shearwater.mil.ca/wing_cwo/marches.asp

Includes a link to an "Army March Past", not sure if it's the same thing.


----------

